# Difference between LOW LEVEL format and FORMAT?



## Chode (Apr 6, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what is the difference between low lever formating SD card, and ordinary formating it (both metods in camera)? Whey to use one or another?


----------



## EOS_JD (Apr 6, 2007)

I believe this may be the answer but not 100% on this. Formatting the card will reset the data in the FAT (file allocation table). Amending the FAT makes the images appear as though they are not there. The image data is not actually removed from the card and can be recovered with the appropriate software. I've done this before - made an error formatting in my camera and after a huge panidc I tried BadCopy Pro to recover the images (which worked great)!!

Low level formatting erases everything on the card... All data (including the images are erased).


----------



## Chode (Apr 6, 2007)

what is better to use?


----------



## EOS_JD (Apr 6, 2007)

Either - doesn't really matter. Although if in the field - use normal formatting in case you wipe a disc by accident!


----------



## Chode (Apr 6, 2007)

ok, tnx!


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 6, 2007)

If you do a low level format it should also check for and should you have any hardware problems make sure that those 'bad' spots are not used anymore.

Low is slow and not needed very often.

mike


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 6, 2007)

low level I would do if you either really want to permanently erase those nude shots from your card, or if there is any problem with the card.


----------



## Chode (Apr 6, 2007)

I am using a card for the first time in my new camera (Canon S3 IS), and I will use low level for the first formating only.


----------

